
Twitter bans ads from two Russian media outlets, cites election meddling - tareqak
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trump-russia-twitter/twitter-bans-ads-from-two-russian-media-outlets-cites-election-meddling-idUSKBN1CV2FG
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _Twitter: Twitter decides to ban advertising from all
accounts owned by Russia Today and Sputnik and will donate estimated $1.9M
earnings since 2011 to misinfo research_

